# Bee-L-T sandwich



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

tech.35058 said:


> And you were wondering what to do with all that drone comb!


i'll take mine extra crispy and hold the mites...


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

do they taste like 'honey cured' bacon?


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Hops Brewster said:


> do they taste like 'honey cured' bacon?


Shoot, you know everything tastes like chicken


----------

